# New Micro wannabe?



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Yet another car to dilute the cash flowing...

Tower Hobbies is carrying a Duratrax -18th Micro Street Force 4WD RTR car. 
http://www.towerhobbies.com/products/duratrax/dtxd10.html

Maybe the Trinity design found another outlet?
Looks like a Micro clone of sorts...


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Dave, I think this is the one Trinity was going to import until the deal got merky.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Yeah, that is what I was thinking Don. 

Looks like you have been whooping on others in Modified... So, one of your quick motors left a vapor trail...at least it didn't set off the fire alarm, eh? Too bad about the loss. You have a spare endbell and springs now, eh?


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Only thing left usable was the can, and think the magnets were screwed. Oh well I do have more.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Don, that's bad. Yeah, I would lay odds the magnets are toast. They would work on the fridge but not much else worthwhile. Proformance makes a nice matched magnet setup that FasTrak carries. Their Fast Ones Big Bruiser arms are nice for mod motor tight and twisty tracks where you want a torque monster.


----------



## Coolcourtney (Apr 19, 2002)

Yeah I was looking at this the other day. Is it on par with hpi. Is it just a car to bash around or can it compete. I haven't seen much information on this yet. Has anyone else seen a review for this yet?


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

I think you would be better off spending $90 on a Xray than an HPI. Or if you have combined racing for the SC18 and Micro it is hard to beat the durable economical BRP SC18. Not to mention on a good traction surface it can normally dominate over the HPI Micro.


----------



## Coolcourtney (Apr 19, 2002)

Yeah can any of these cars take a beating. I need to improve my driving skills


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

If you ever watched some of our BRP pinball drivers you would soon see how indistructable they are. In three year all I have ever broken was a T-plate.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Like Mr. Deutsch pointed out. I have witnessed his grandson punishing one of the BRPs and the car is usually still running after 5 minutes when the race ends. They are very durable. My son manages to find more creative ways and if he doesn't break the servo free from the front mount then he's bending pod plates. There have been changes to strengthen the pod plates as well as to create other parts such as a $3 reinforcing tube for the rear axle and a $6 Nerf bar to help deflect the blows to the rear wheels. Gear mesh can be knocked too tight or too loose. The HPI suffers several weaknesses which most noticeably is in the front steering knuckles and U joints. Several racers broke their chassis in a wreck and it was common to see only 1/2 the starting field finish the main at our club. The BRPs rarely didn't finish despite the ping-pong and smack of lexan and pipes and boards the entire race by the beginner crowd.


----------



## Coolcourtney (Apr 19, 2002)

Thank guys I defenitely like the price, but i am surprised that its so tough it looks so dainty and flismy.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Donald Deutsch said:


> If you ever watched some of our BRP pinball drivers you would soon see how indistructable they are. In three year all I have ever broken was a T-plate.


Pinball?! Crap.. i was at SoCAL and I got punted like a pinball from behind by a pan car ~ and nothing broke.. and i must say i GOT PUNTED! I think I flew from the straight away all the way to the fist turn (with a couple cartwheels). 

The Pan car scooped me up.. and tossed me like a rag doll  

BRP's rock. Had that been a micro im sure something woulda snapped 
hehe.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2003)

I had that happen to me at one point with my micro. I got smacked by a 1/10 and broke all kinds of parts. My BRP, I have yet to break a single part. All that has happened was a bent axle which was easily taken care of.


----------



## mimxrider (Dec 30, 2005)

Duratrax makes a good mini with the Vendetta, so maybe the micro is good 2? Does it offer the stress tech warrenty? I've used that on my Vendetta and they had good turnaround time. Until this point, I have not been a fan of Duretrax stuff. 

I did the rage system on the latest vendetta mini. It's wild and everything fits, I did a full write up for everyone to see. Check the picture out on the www.mimxra.com message board under the mod section. with the stock gearing I bet 80mph is not out of the question. I should have video soon for this on the site.


----------

